# Drill press table



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Here I'm working on bulding a way to raise and lower it since someone welded the stuff together previously and they made it not square or straight, that doesn't make for nice holes. 




























A little test action using wire




























The lift mechanism works rather well, I used replacement rollers for screen doors for the bearings, and made the tolerance between the two boxes real tight so they stay square to each other.


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

This is fantastic:thumbsup: Great job.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok.....that rates up there in the cool and awesome factors......

How did you cut the slots....that looks like vert mill quality.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Ok.....that rates up there in the cool and awesome factors......
> 
> How did you cut the slots....that looks like vert mill quality.


Thanks guys! I wish I had a mill, just a good ol' router table was used.


----------



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Found one last pic from looking at the bottom with everything in place


----------

